# DRX9255 CD changer cable as AUX in?



## iregret (Jul 27, 2009)

I've got a 9255 that I'm going to be using in my install. I'm going to be running an MS-8 so I could use that as my AUX in, but was wondering if anyone knew if there was a cable that I could buy that was RCA -> clarion changer cable. 

I found this and will hack up my cable if need be. 

ADDZEST C-BUS AUX INPUT ADAPTOR

Roughly translated:


> In order that you answer to a demand that we would like to insert the
> sound of other companies make in the equipment which has C bus of
> ???? whose request is many very from the time before?
> Irresponsible it tried thinking of those which become the AUX entry
> ...


Did I mention it was very roughly translated? lol

What I'm wondering is if it would have any effect in sound quality. I figured running through the 9255 it would be doing the processing. 

I wonder if pin 5 supplies 5v? I could use it to charge my iPhone. LOL!


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Any luck with this?


----------



## iregret (Jul 27, 2009)

Yup. 




iregret said:


> So, what's a guy to do if he has an incredible SQ deck that he's in love with from 1996 but wants to listen to mp3s on an iPhone or iPod?
> 
> Simple. You tear apart the cd changer's 13 pin cord.
> 
> ...





iregret said:


> For future reference, if folks are searching for DRX9255 information and want to know how to add an auxiliary input for their iPhone, iPod or what ever. I found this diagram after searching for information.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Awesome, will try this on my DRX-9255. Thanks!

What does the unit display on the headunit, AUX?

On a side note, I found this also: http://www.venturemp3.com/

It's a C-Bus MP3 Player that plays from a SD card or USB devices and emulates a 6-disc CD Changer that was originally designed for motorcycles, but should in theory work on Clarion headunits also. I haven't found anyone who has tried it on a 9255 yet, but it is interesting.


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

There is a pre-made available. The trouble is it is in Japan and would run about $50.00 after shipping . Here is the link if you want to check it out and get some ideas for making it yourself.

¢¡ADDZEST ¥¢¥¼¥¹¥È 13¥Ô¥ó C-BUS²þ¡¡AUXÆþÎÏ¥³¡¼¥É DRX9255Åù¢¡ - Yahoo!¥ª¡¼¥¯¥·¥ç¥ó


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

^ Interesting also.

I could just buy a MX-406 also I suppose with factory aux-in, right MACS? 

DRX-9255 was my first cd player though back in '98, so it's nostalgic; first front-stage amp was a MCC222 of which I've owned 6 since then. If you have one and decide to sell it, let me know as I wouldn't mind creating my first system.


----------



## Big T (Apr 4, 2012)

I know this is an old post, but I just drug my old DRX 9255 out of the closet to install in my truck. I bench tested it and tries the above and it works great..


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Awesome, thanks for reporting back. So you followed the post by "iregret" and used the pin-out in his diagram image?

What cable did you use for the modification?


----------



## iregret (Jul 27, 2009)

I tore apart the factory 6 disc changer cable. If you can't find one, you could hack into the input on the receiver if you wanted to. It's still working great. Flip he toggle switch and the 9255 switches over to AUX automatically. Switch it back and it goes back to what it was doing.


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Sweet, any pics?


----------



## Big T (Apr 4, 2012)

I just bench tested. I cut and stripped an RCA cable, tinned the ends and stuck them on the plug of the 9255. Then took a small jumper and stuck it from 9 an 4. everything worked so I ordered a 13 pin din off EBay for 14.00. It cam in today and I am making the adaptor now. I will take pics as I go. Also I will have the other end as a spare if someone else wants one Ill make a spare..


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Awesome, thanks again for the info. I will buy the other end from you if you can make me one with it also for my 9255 in the closet.


----------



## Big T (Apr 4, 2012)

Here is the finished adaptor.. The 2 blue wires are the control wires. I will likly put a molex plug on them ..
Thanks Iregret for the resurch and info..
FYI if you are adding a DVD or something with a remote turn on lead you could use it to trip a relay that would take the place of the switch.


----------



## Big T (Apr 4, 2012)

hybridamp said:


> Awesome, thanks again for the info. I will buy the other end from you if you can make me one with it also for my 9255 in the closet.


_Its built Just email me your address [email protected]_


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks! Photos look great, sent you an e-mail.


----------



## Ninoslav (Jan 19, 2011)

I am sorry, this is old post, but I have problem with my Mcintosh MX406. 

I try to make AUX-in on them and I wired pins 4 and 9 with pin 5 which is 12v and nothing happend. 

I try also pin 5 with pin 9 and nothing happend.

What three pins did you wired, am I doing something wrong or Mac have wires different then standard Clarion C-Bus?


----------



## Big T (Apr 4, 2012)

Not sure about the Mac. But jumping 9 and 4 will throw the 9255 in aux mode.. Just 9 and 4


----------



## Pr_007 (Jul 14, 2010)

Sorry for digging up a very old thread.

Good to see that it worked fine. How is the Sound quality, is it very Good??


----------



## iregret (Jul 27, 2009)

Pr_007 said:


> Sorry for digging up a very old thread.
> 
> Good to see that it worked fine. How is the Sound quality, is it very Good??


Yup. I think so, but I'm pushing Spotify, Apple Music or Pandora through it. How good can streaming music really sound?

Yes it sounds good, but honestly, this is mostly a nostalgia thing. LOL. What can I say? I love the 9255.


----------



## Pr_007 (Jul 14, 2010)

iregret said:


> Yup. I think so, but I'm pushing Spotify, Apple Music or Pandora through it. How good can streaming music really sound?


I am planning to use a FiiO X1 to send Lossless FLAC into 9255.

What do you think?? Must sound Good right??


----------



## Big T (Apr 4, 2012)

FYI guys. I won Triple Crown at IASCA finals in 2014 with mine in my truck and USACi finals last year


----------



## Pr_007 (Jul 14, 2010)

Good to hear that and congrats on your win


----------



## Big T (Apr 4, 2012)

Just want everyone to know the 9255 is still a top dog. Lol


----------

